# Diamond being purchased?



## gscovronski (Feb 16, 2019)

Just checked in at Grand Villas, Lake Buena Vista and were told by Diamond employee (not a sales person) that they are expecting to be purchased by Wyndham Resorts very soon. The employee is hoping the sale goes through. Has anyone else heard this?


----------



## geist1223 (Feb 16, 2019)

First I heard this rumor. I did know that the Investment Group (Apollo Global) that took DRI Private a few years ago was going to List it and go public.


----------



## bnoble (Feb 17, 2019)

Apollo might be willing to pursue any number of exit strategies. Listing it is only one possibility.


----------



## chemteach (Feb 17, 2019)

Interesting...  I wonder what that would mean for Diamond owners...


----------



## T-Dot-Traveller (Feb 17, 2019)

chemteach said:


> Interesting...  I wonder what that would mean for Diamond owners...



IF TRUE - Diamond ownership will have the same value as Shell VC ownership in Wyndham World .
A additional system with some nice resort properties and higher than average MF .

Nice to use - no resale value . Based on reading TUG that describes Diamond as it exists under Apollo  ownership .

It would potentially add inventory to RCI and Extra Vacations


----------



## 55plus (Feb 18, 2019)

chemteach said:


> Interesting...  I wonder what that would mean for Diamond owners...


Increase in maintenance fees and costly policies. Additional fees and fees for everything. Wyndham is all about the botton-line.


----------



## RLS50 (Feb 18, 2019)

55plus said:


> Increase in maintenance fees and costly policies. Additional fees and fees for everything. Wyndham is all about the botton-line.


Diamond's maintenance fees are already higher than Wyndham's.   One reason for that is how expensive Diamond's owner services are, this is in addition to the near industry high management fees that Diamond charges.   So actually I am wondering if the consolidation of owner services departments might reduce some of that excessive cost the HOA budgets have to bear now.

I think most Diamond owners would be much happier paying Wyndham level maintenance fees considering what they are paying now.


----------



## 55plus (Feb 18, 2019)

I don't see Wyndham ever lowering any fees.Shell owners took a big hit after Wyndham got their on it. Wyndham like to live in the owners' wallets.


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Feb 18, 2019)

55plus said:


> I don't see Wyndham ever lowering any fees.Shell owners took a big hit after Wyndham got their on it. Wyndham like to live in the owners' wallets.


Is there a developer/property manager for which that isn't true?


----------

